# Red mass on Female Cobalt



## hollys1 (Jul 9, 2012)

Getting back from a few days out of town, I noticed a bright red mass on my female cobalt. She is housed with her mate that I purchased as an adult breeding pair several years ago at Microcosm in Seattle. She is still active and is eating well. 
I would appreciate any suggestions on what the mass might be, its cause or treatment.


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

Looks to be an anal prolapse. As far as treatment I have no idea, I will defer to more qualified people on that end.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Here's a quote from Ed about rectal prolapses. I don't know what it is, but personally I would take it to a vet.



Ed said:


> There are a number of causes for rectal prolapses. It should be considered a medical emergency for the frog since if it does't resolve the exposed tissue can die. If it dies it needs to be removed surgically.
> 
> See http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/16433-emergency-supportive-care.html
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/20184-prolapsed-intestine-2.html


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

hypostatic said:


> Here's a quote from Ed about rectal prolapses. I don't know what it is, but personally I would take it to a vet.


You beat me to it.. I was just going to retype that again.... 

Ed


----------



## hollys1 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks for all your assistance and links for more information. I'll get her in to see my exotics vet, Dr. Larry White in the Houston area.
In the meantime, I'll get her separated to a clean enclosure.


----------



## hollys1 (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Red mass on Female Cobalt - Treatment*

I took her in to Dr. Larry White, at Briarcrest Veterinary Clinic, here in Houston. He referred to it as a cloaca prolapse. He was all to familiar with prolapses, though mostly in reptiles, dogs and cats.

He was able to flush and reinsert the cloaca with a thin instrument with a rounded ball tip. I printed out the various quotes from the forum replies and brought them along as a reference. As a preventative measure, he also treated her with a solution of Amikacin (similar to Metronidazol, suggested by Jeffdart).

He felt it might occur again if she strained, and he gave me a medicine dropper with a small tip and said to use a lubricant such as a K-Y jelly to reinsert it. He said that a stool sample would have been helpful in the diagnosis. Perhaps I'll feed her sparringly with the small fruit flies and keep her in the boring wet paper towel with only a big ginger leaf to hide under enclosure for a few days.

A couple of hours waiting with dogs, cats, hamsters, lizards and a crazy cat lady, $75 dollars, and I brought her home. 6 hours later, so far she is still fine. Fingers are crossed! Thanks, Dr. White.

Thanks again to Ed, hypostatic, tachikoma and Jeffdart for your help!


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Red mass on Female Cobalt - Treatment*



hollys1 said:


> I took her in to Dr. Larry White, at Briarcrest Veterinary Clinic, here in Houston. He referred to it as a cloaca prolapse. He was all to familiar with prolapses, though mostly in reptiles, dogs and cats.
> 
> He was able to flush and reinsert the cloaca with a thin instrument with a rounded ball tip. I printed out the various quotes from the forum replies and brought them along as a reference. As a preventative measure, he also treated her with a solution of Amikacin (similar to Metronidazol, suggested by Jeffdart).
> 
> ...


Good on you for following through with the vet visit and reporting back. All too often if a frog gets something like this many people would just leave it for dead and move on.  Good luck with her hope all works out.


----------

